# Wow look at this new pump



## Pumper_Sue (Nov 16, 2011)

http://www.diabetesmine.com/2011/11...eek-new-tslim-pump-clears-fda.html#more-36919

Wonder when it will come to the UK?


----------



## Northerner (Nov 16, 2011)

Looks amazing!


----------



## HOBIE (Nov 16, 2011)

That looks good Sue !          An iphone pump


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Nov 16, 2011)

Wow! Looks amazing... Will be interested to hear how users find it in practice.


----------



## trophywench (Nov 16, 2011)

Oh well that would put paid to all my holidays then! - no electricity let alone computer, roaming in a motorhome!

Would have to take the lappy for the sole purpose of charging my pump.  Wouldn't be able to use it as a computer as well as a charger, due to limited battery life, even if we left home with it fully charged. Just not very practical at the mo from my POV.

Does it work on 12v or propane?  LOL


----------



## Jennywren (Nov 17, 2011)

Makes my combo look like a dinosaur !


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Nov 17, 2011)

Found this as well  http://www.tandemdiabetes.com/products/easy-to-use/

Lets hope it's as good as it sounds.


----------



## Unicornz (Nov 17, 2011)

The design looks amazing, but I am worried (like most of the people comment below the article) about the charging part. How does that work? It would seem like a massive inconvenience if you have to plug it in to your computer or somewhere, even at work I don't sit behind my computer for 2.5 hours straight!


----------



## Phil65 (Nov 17, 2011)

I want one!


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Nov 17, 2011)

Unicornz said:


> The design looks amazing, but I am worried (like most of the people comment below the article) about the charging part. How does that work? It would seem like a massive inconvenience if you have to plug it in to your computer or somewhere, even at work I don't sit behind my computer for 2.5 hours straight!



Simple solution would surely be to have 2 batteries on the go.


----------

